# Upping my Circuit  breaker



## Flyinghigh (May 23, 2008)

Ok with the 400 watt HPS and 8 CFL's and 2 fans,  I also got some power tools I use too.
I went out and bought a 30 amp and replaced the 20 amp and just wondering if the 30 amp is over doing it? 
Wife says by upping the amps it also lets more power go to the lights and I hate to argu with her..


----------



## mendo local (May 23, 2008)

bad idea. The wire that runs from your breaker to your outlets is rated for a certain size breaker. #12 is rated at 20 amps, which is what you prolly have if there is a 20 amp breaker.
If you install a 30 amp breaker and you run to many things, that wire could get too hot and start a fire.
You need atleast a #10 wire for a 30 amp circuit.
Dont mean to be a downer, but safety first. Good Luck!


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 24, 2008)

mendo local said:
			
		

> bad idea. The wire that runs from your breaker to your outlets is rated for a certain size breaker. #12 is rated at 20 amps, which is what you prolly have if there is a 20 amp breaker.
> If you install a 30 amp breaker and you run to many things, that wire could get too hot and start a fire.
> You need atleast a #10 wire for a 30 amp circuit.
> Dont mean to be a downer, but safety first. Good Luck!


 
Thanks
I check and recheck to feel the wire everywhere and it not getting warm and yes I understand about the wire gauge and stuff had to do alot that at work..
I figure that hooking up my HPS light that the circuit need to be up more.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2008)

Bad, bad, bad idea. You cannot just install larger breakers.  Whether the wire seems warm or not, this is a really bad thing to do.  The wire is not warm because you are not exceeding 20 amps.  If you exceed 20 amps, the wire will heat up and could start a fire.  This is a safety thing.  If you are tripping a 20 amp breaker, you are at a great risk for an electrical fire if you switch out the breaker for a larger one--you have increased the amperage by 50% without changing out the wiring to a gauge that will handle the extra.    

Your wife is incorrect.  By switching out the breaker, you are allowing more electricity to flow through the wiring--the light only pulls so much.  

I really want to encourage you to change the breaker back to 20 amp.  I can imagine few things worse than coming home to a burned down house and the sheriff waiting to take you away...  Most boxes have 1 or 2 empty slots.  If you need more juice, run a dedicated line to your grow area with wiring to match the amperage of the breaker you want to install.

However, JFYI, I am running a 1000W HPS, several fans, and several air pumps on a 20 amp breaker with no problem (but no large power tools).  Although you say that you understand about wire gauge and stuff, you actually have some misconceptions.  What you have done is very dangerous.

.


----------



## Tater (May 24, 2008)

The fact that you didn't listen to mendo leaves me with little hope but I will try as well.  This is a dumb in fact monumentally stupid idea.  Next time do some reading or hell ask a guy at the hardware store or god forbid a real live electrician.  If you don't head these warnings one day your house will burn down and I for one won't feel sorry for you.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 24, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> If you don't head these warnings one day your house will burn down and I for one won't feel sorry for you.


 
Now now, no need to get nasty, Flying asked a question and has had answers, its now up to Flying to decide what to do with the answers.

Flying, I personally would put it back to 20 and use the dedicated line :aok:


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 24, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> The fact that you didn't listen to mendo leaves me with little hope but I will try as well. This is a dumb in fact monumentally stupid idea. Next time do some reading or hell ask a guy at the hardware store or god forbid a real live electrician. If you don't head these warnings one day your house will burn down and I for one won't feel sorry for you.


 
I Won't YELL or call U Stupid or tell U that U SUX!!!!
I did ask a Question and told u all what the heell what was going and I was told by some too up the amp and I did..
I do belive I shouldn't up the Breaker and when I did I notice the power meter on the pole moved alot fast but it could just be me and tomarrow I am going back to the 20 amp breaker...


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 24, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Bad, bad, bad idea. You cannot just install larger breakers. Whether the wire seems warm or not, this is a really bad thing to do. The wire is not warm because you are not exceeding 20 amps. If you exceed 20 amps, the wire will heat up and could start a fire. This is a safety thing. If you are tripping a 20 amp breaker, you are at a great risk for an electrical fire if you switch out the breaker for a larger one--you have increased the amperage by 50% without changing out the wiring to a gauge that will handle the extra.
> 
> Your wife is incorrect. By switching out the breaker, you are allowing more electricity to flow through the wiring--the light only pulls so much.
> 
> ...


 
I understand what u are talking about changing back to the 20 amp, but this what runs during the day skill saw, drill but not everyday, 3 fans that r 21 inch box fans runs 24/7, over head light 2 - 26 watts and then there the water cooler that runs during the day from 9am to 10 pm and next month will be a swimming pool pump and that will run 24/7..

Night time is 400 watt and 4 daylight bulbs, 2 soft white cfl's and the fans..

When turnning on my cooler and  when I use my skill saw at one moment the power draws from the house and my wife can tell when i start something up and since I up my breaker she don't see the power draw and the house is on it own panel and the shed (Shop) is on it own.

I also seen when after changing the breaker and turned the power back on the the meter is running alittle faster then before I turned the power off..   

And NO I am Not Tripping the 20 amp breaker at any given point on all of this.


----------



## MamaGreen (May 24, 2008)

this is totally off topic but in your last post you mentioned you run your pool pump 24/7. if you maintain the correct balance of chemicals in the pool you only need to run 6 on 6 off OR to break it down in larger increments 12 on 12 off in a 24 hour period. this uses less electricity and it also saves the life of your pump. if you ph balance and keep the chemicals at the right levels 12 hours a day is more than enough to keep the water circulating and the slimey stuff at bay  just thought I'd share that money saving tip with ya!

MamaG


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 25, 2008)

MamaGreen said:
			
		

> this is totally off topic but in your last post you mentioned you run your pool pump 24/7. if you maintain the correct balance of chemicals in the pool you only need to run 6 on 6 off OR to break it down in larger increments 12 on 12 off in a 24 hour period. this uses less electricity and it also saves the life of your pump. if you ph balance and keep the chemicals at the right levels 12 hours a day is more than enough to keep the water circulating and the slimey stuff at bay  just thought I'd share that money saving tip with ya!
> 
> MamaG


 
Thanks MG
I will keep that in mind as long a the wife don't keep that way 24/7..
More Heavey Duty timers but that ok..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> I understand what u are talking about changing back to the 20 amp, but this what runs during the day skill saw, drill but not everyday, 3 fans that r 21 inch box fans runs 24/7, over head light 2 - 26 watts and then there the water cooler that runs during the day from 9am to 10 pm and next month will be a swimming pool pump and that will run 24/7..
> 
> Night time is 400 watt and 4 daylight bulbs, 2 soft white cfl's and the fans..
> 
> ...


----------



## Growdude (May 26, 2008)

:yeahthat: 100% correct, The size of the breaker has nothing to do with the load on the breaker and wont make the meter spin any differant.

Unless you KNOW you have the right size wire for the 30 amp, put it back on the 20.

Quick elect. fact,  Breakers or fuses are there to protect the wire not the devices plugged in.


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 26, 2008)

Basically it boils down to this: If you were not tripping the 20 amp breaker, there was absolutely no reason to go to a larger breaker--there is no upside to it and lots of downside. If you were tripping the 20 amp breaker, it is dangerous to go to a larger breaker without also changing the wire to the correct gauge.

If draw from the shed is affecting the electricity in the house, you may have some electrical issues that should be addressed--this is not normal. The meter should not be running faster with the larger breaker if electrcity demand is the same. I am not an electrician, and could be wrong, but when demand on the 20 amp exceeds 20 amp, it will trip. Since it did not trip, demand did not exceed 20 amp and having a 30 amp breaker wouldn't result in more electricity usage if the same amount of appliances/tools were being used.

Whoever told you to up the breaker gave you very bad advise and could have potentially put you at great risk of an electrical fire. Before making changes to things like electricity, plumbing, structure, ventilation, it is always a good idea to consult a specialist. There are many sites on the web that answer DIYers questions regarding the above.[/quote]



I put it back the way it was and Whoever told me to change it was a friend that was working for the elect. company and it took me 6 month to change it...

Ok when I said the metter seems to run faster when I turn the power back on I belive that with all the power that was Off like the refrig  freezers and all those other little things that has power too, I belive when the power got turned back on, the power had to run fast til it got caught back up to normal I really didn't wait I "assume" that it was running fast as soon it turned back on. if this makes any since.

The draw from the shed to the house I don't think there much issue there because I really don't see it, but the wife say she does and it ok for now I am going to having my landlord over in the next few days to help with some other issue and I'll have him run the saw and stuff and do Like I had been doing in the past and in and out of the shed while I watch the TV and see..


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 26, 2008)

If this circuit was never tripping with a 20 amp breaker. Why would you mess with it?


----------



## Tater (May 26, 2008)

The only reason your meter would run faster is because YOU are drawing more electricity.  It dosen't have a memory or need to "catch up".    Shut everything off in your house, everything your fridge you name it and go look at the meter, it should be stopped or at a crawl if you are still drawing some power.  Then plug everything it and, holy crap batman its going faster.

Oh and I didn't yell at you or call you stupid.  I said what you were doing is stupid and it is.  I wanted you to understand the gravity of your choices and being blunt about the realities always seems to draw a reaction whether that reaction is positive or negative I don't really care, the end result I do care about.  If you changed your breaker back then bravo, if you didn't then now I would call you stupid.

I can't believe this thread even went this far.


----------



## LowRider (May 26, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> And NO I am Not Tripping the 20 amp breaker at any given point on all of this.[/quote]
> 
> then why change?  like others said upping the breaker your allowing more electricity to run through the line nothing more.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2008)

"...Whoever told me to change it was a friend that was working for the elect. company..."

Wow!  That's scary!


----------



## Sebstarr (May 26, 2008)

Hey comeon guys, let's keep this peaceful before we have to gets mods involved, thier jobs are hard enough as it is...

Just keep it cool, we can tell someone to change a mistake WITHOUT being agressive.

And yeah, i seriously would NOT advise against upping the breaker. It's dangerous, and it is not only putting your plants at risk, but you and your family as well. 

Keep safe my friend, and do the safest thing. Its a cheesy saying, but it's better to be safe than sorry.

Just my 2 cents here..


----------



## Mutt (May 26, 2008)

Sebstarr said:
			
		

> Hey comeon guys, let's keep this peaceful before we have to gets mods involved,.



:goodposting:


----------



## mendo local (May 27, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Thanks
> I check and recheck to feel the wire everywhere and it not getting warm and yes I understand about the wire gauge and stuff had to do alot that at work..
> I figure that hooking up my HPS light that the circuit need to be up more.


 
Id like to make a suggestion, If your going back to a 20 amp breaker, buy a new one. Just for peace of mind. It would make me feel better.
Sometimes older breakers that have never tripped get whats called a "catch". kinda like a little hang up.
So go for a fresh new 20 amp, and give it a shot.
If you start tripping it, then you know its time to try something different.
Let me know how things go, And if you need any help im here!
Good Luck bro!


----------



## mendo local (May 27, 2008)

LowRider said:
			
		

> Flyinghigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

